# Shaw Motorbike printing block



## bud poe (Oct 8, 2010)

Below is a link to my friends blog.  He travels the country buying and selling vintage stuff.  He scored some cool bike related stuff recently, including a box of Shaw stuff.  OG letterpress printing block, literature, etc.  Apparently there was a postcard in the box regarding several Shaw motorbikes for sale, he found the phone # of one of the people's name on the postcard and actually called the 90 yr old man!  Sadly, there were no more Shaw's to be had but the old man was happy to talk about the good old days!  He said he used to own a 1912 Excelsior Motorcycle and he actually knew Mr. Shaw..
Cool stuff, I'm thinking my friend is catching the "old bike" bug!
http://hallchris.blogspot.com/


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very cool photos!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2010)

...all I can say is...Wow Wow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, the Shaw stuff is cool!
In case you didn't scroll back, go back to the link and look for the motorcycle swap meet pics, insane OG boardtrackers...


----------

